# nonché



## Geviert

Salve,

in questa frase dovrebbero mettersi le virgole tra "nonché" e l'inizio del verbo "avere"? Non direi!:

La proposta teorica di Pinco Pallino, i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca,  nonché gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo, hanno la loro origine nella sua strategia analitica denominata QCA. 


Grazie!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Geviert,

secondo quanto spiegato QUI, pare che la punteggiatura sia giusta. 

Sentiamo però cosa ne pensano gli altri amici.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Geviert.
A parte il fatto che non capisco di che cosa si tratta, le virgole evidenziate in rosso non stanno male: la frase "nonché gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" è una subordinata, dunque è bene che sia inserita tra virgole. Un'osservazione volevo fare: "che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" in italiano non è bellissimo (sembra che i software si siano sviluppati da soli, una sorta di processo di autosviluppo); direi meglio "che sono stati sviluppati nel tempo".
Un'ultimissima cosa: spero che il "sua" finale non sia riferito a Pinco Pallino. Tuttavia, non avendo capito, non insisto per non rischiare di incasinarti 
Buona serata
p


----------



## longplay

Geviert said:


> Salve,
> 
> in questa frase dovrebbero mettersi le virgole tra "nonché" e l'inizio del verbo "avere"? Non direi!:
> 
> _La proposta teorica di Pinco Pallino, i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca*,  *nonché gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo, hanno la loro origine nella sua strategia analitica denominata QCA. _
> 
> 
> Grazie!


 >La strategia analitica QCA ha avuto origine dalla proposta teorica di PP, come i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca nonchè lo sviluppo degli
appositi...> A me, alle elementari e dopo, avevano insegnato l' uso di frasi 'dirette' e semplici...ma si vede che non fa 'moda'. Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

oh said:


> Ciao Geviert. (...)Un'osservazione volevo fare: "che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" in italiano non è bellissimo (sembra che i software si siano sviluppati da soli, una sorta di processo di autosviluppo); direi meglio "che sono stati sviluppati nel tempo"(...)Buona serata
> p


Davvero? 
Ecco tratto 

dal Treccani:Nell’intr. pron., _svilupparsi_, avere un incremento, una maggiore estensione e diffusione: _l’industria_ (o _la vendita_, _il consumo_) _dei surgelati si va sempre più sviluppando_; _le telecomunicazioni si sono molto sviluppate nell’ultimo decennio_;_un piccolo centro turistico che si sta sviluppando_.
dallo Zingarelli 2013: ṣviluppàrsi v. intr. pron.
1 aumentare, progredire, evolversi: in questi anni l'agricoltura si è notevolmente sviluppata
2 prodursi, manifestarsi, diffondersi: si sta sviluppando un incendio; bisogna evitare che l'epidemia si sviluppi | sprigionarsi: dal terreno si sviluppano gas
​


----------



## Geviert

longplay said:


> >La strategia analitica QCA ha avuto origine dalla proposta teorica di PP, come i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca nonchè lo sviluppo degli
> appositi...> A me, alle elementari e dopo, avevano insegnato l' uso di frasi 'dirette' e semplici...ma si vede che non fa 'moda'. Ciao




Ciao Long, hai ragione, ma poiché l'italiano non l'ho imparato alle elementari, bensì con i CD, allora mi si può tollerare l'estro con pazienza. 

Grazie a voi!



oh said:


> Ciao Geviert.
> A parte il fatto che non capisco di che cosa si tratta, le virgole evidenziate in rosso non stanno male: la frase "nonché gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" è una subordinata, dunque è bene che sia inserita tra virgole. Un'osservazione volevo fare: "che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" in italiano non è bellissimo (sembra che i software si siano sviluppati da soli, una sorta di processo di autosviluppo); direi meglio "che sono stati sviluppati nel tempo".
> Un'ultimissima cosa: spero che il "sua" finale non sia riferito a Pinco Pallino. Tuttavia, non avendo capito, non insisto per non rischiare di incasinarti
> Buona serata
> p


 
Bice: grazie per le altre osservazioni!


----------



## ohbice

matoupaschat said:


> Davvero?
> ​



Non facevo un discorso generale, il mio riferimento era alla frase particolare e al discorso software. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, forse invece sei tu che non sei esattamente "sul pezzo".


----------



## Geviert

oh said:


> Non facevo un discorso generale, il mio riferimento era alla frase particolare e al discorso software. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, forse invece sei tu che non sei esattamente "sul pezzo".



Hai ragione Bice, io ho già ritoccato come consigliato!


----------



## matoupaschat

oh said:


> Non facevo un discorso generale, il mio riferimento era alla frase particolare e al discorso software. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, forse invece sei tu che non sei esattamente "sul pezzo".


Devo ammettere di non essere purista neanche nella mia lingua madre. Seguendo l'evoluzione di una lingua, mi adeguo volentieri all'uso popolare. Tutto lì.


----------



## ohbice

Matoupaschat, per prima cosa mi scuso perché pensavo tu fossi italiano madrelingua, ma ho visto che non è così. 
Rispetto alla questione che tu poni, ti inviterei a notare la differenza che esiste tra realtà che possono svilupparsi, cioè che sono in grado di assumere una posizione attiva nel processo di sviluppo (l'agricoltura, l'incendio, l'industria, il piccolo centro abitato e via discorrendo) e gli oggetti che non sono in grado di svilupparsi (per esempio l'automobile, il sasso, la mano, la focaccia). Il software è un caso particolare, può essere un soggetto che si autosviluppa ma anche - quando viene sviluppato dai programmatori - oggetto di sviluppo, come in questo caso.
Un saluto.
p


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Bice,
Ho capito dove sta il problema: spesso si fa un ellissi --non è la parola esatta, scusami, non la trovo neanche in francese-- tra un settore e l'oggetto dello stesso settore. È vero che qui, in un primo tempo, è meglio girare la frase in un altra maniera, anche più semplice, per esempio "i SW svilluppati nel tempo". 
Ma di questo passo, faccio perfino notare che la parola "software" non è quella migliore, come risulta da un thread recente che non mi sono dato la pena di cercare, essendo negato per quel tipo di manovra, e secondo il quale sarebbe meglio dire "programma" (il software è l'insieme dei programmi installati su un computer, compreso il SO).
Cordialmente.
MPC


----------



## ohbice

Sì, se vogliamo spaccare il capello "software" è tutto quanto non è "hardware" 
Però il gergo informatico che ha preso piede in Italia non soltanto fa un uso spropositato di termini inglesi, ma tende anche ad impastare il loro significato originale con accezioni stravaganti... quindi _programma_, _software_, _programma applicativo_, _software applicativo_, _applicativo_, sono tutti pacificamente intercambiabili. Soprattutto se il contesto non è tipicamente informatico. Certo se stessi traducendo il manuale di Unix starei più attento


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo, e nel gergo informatico, immagino che si dica anche volontieri che il SW si è sviluppato nel tempo, senza nemmeno pensare che si sia autosviluppato...


----------



## ohbice

Su questo mi spiace ma non concordo. Tra l'altro ho fatto sia il programmatore, sia il traduttore di programmi di informatica...
Il software non si sviluppa nel tempo. Il software evolve nel tempo. Ma questo non ha a che vedere con lo sviluppo di software, cioè con l'operazione del programmare un elaboratore elettronico.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, ma non il grammatico, né il lessicografo, sembra. Meglio quindi che ci fermiamo qui.
Comunque, grazie delle informazioni e buon pomeriggio .


----------



## longplay

Credo, con riferimento al post 5 di Matou, che il 'buon senso' dovrebbe prevalere: se io dicessi "la trama del racconto si sviluppa...", sicuramente non è implicito
che lo faccia da sola, caro oh,bice. Salutoni


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie di avermi capito, Longplay .


----------



## ohbice

Certo, la trama del racconto si sviluppa in questo e quel modo, o l'altezza del muro si sviluppa per 7 metri... ma qui stiamo parlando di software, ed esistono da molti anni software "intelligenti" in grado di autosvilupparsi... insomma il verbo "sviluppare" per quanto ne so in un contesto di informatica e abbinato a "programmi", "software" e via discorrendo ha delle caratteristiche abbastanza particolari... è solo la mia modesta opinione.

In linea generale, poi, se l'approccio è quello del buon senso si può anche continuare a discorrere. Se invece l'approccio è del tipo "ah, ma tu non sei un lessicografo, non sei un grammatico, guarda che io ho consultato la Crusca" (senza peraltro capire quello che c'è scritto)... allora ciascuno si tenga le sue opinioni e pace ed amen.

Scusate, me la sono presa. Comunque ho capito quello che intendete dire sull'uso di _sviluppare_. Vorrei solo ribadire che, con riferimento al post originale, _gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo_ a mio avviso vale _il codice che è stato scritto nel tempo_. Per questo preferisco "sono stati sviluppati". 
Chiedo ancora scusa per lo sfogo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,

vorrei tornare un attimo sulla domanda originaria di Geviert, che vuol sapere se in questa frase le virgole in rosso siano necessarie: 

_La proposta teorica di Pinco Pallino, i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca*, *nonché gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo, hanno la loro origine nella sua strategia analitica denominata QCA.

_Abbiamo un Soggetto composto da tre elementi:

1. _La proposta teorica di Pinco Pallino
_2. _i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca
_3. _gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo
_
Il terzo elemento del soggetto è collegato agli altri tramite la congiunzione "nonché", che vale tanto quanto un modesto "e". La presenza di "e" bloccherebbe l'uso delle virgole. Con "nonché", invece, e data la relativa lunghezza dell'inciso che lo segue (non mi sento di considerarlo proposizione subordinata, dato che si tratta soltanto di un sintagma nominale — i software — determinato a sinistra da "appositi" e a destra da una, questa sì, subordinata relativa "_che si sono sviluppati nel tempo"_ ), direi che le virgole sono necessarie.

Quanto al resto, mi sembra che "i software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" vada benissimo; tutt'al più si potrebbe lavorare sul tempo verbale e dire "i software che si sono andati sviluppando nel tempo". (Considero i _software_ alla stessa stregua di qualsiasi idea, nozione, convincimento, norma, costume, abitudine, ecc. passibile di sviluppo e mutamento nel tempo).

Per finire, credo che il possessivo "sua" abbia come referente "la proposta teorica di Pinco Pallino"

GS


----------



## Geviert

Grazie Giò! adesso è più chiaro ancora! il possesivo l'avevo messo nella frase originale per riferimi a Pinco Pallino, l'autore, ma la mia prof. me lo aveva cancellato! Secondo me, senza il possesivo resta indeterminato!


----------



## matoupaschat

oh said:


> Scusate, me la sono presa. Comunque ho capito quello che intendete dire sull'uso di _sviluppare_. Vorrei solo ribadire che, con riferimento al post originale, _gli appositi software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo_ a mio avviso vale _il codice che è stato scritto nel tempo_. Per questo preferisco "sono stati sviluppati".
> Chiedo ancora scusa per lo sfogo.


Anch'io me la ero presa Bice, scusami. Il problema derivava dal "si" che può essere passivante o impersonale. Poi, ogni professione ha un suo gergo specialistico che spesso si discosta dalla lingua comune. Buona sera, _et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis._


----------



## Geviert

Vi volevo chiedere un'ultima cosa, poiché lo avete notato, in particolare Giorgio: riguarda il possessivo in questa frase. Il paragrafo definitivo con le virgole è:

Il disegno di ricerca alla base dei nuovi metodi comparati configurazionali (Configurational Comparative Methods) venne introdotto per la prima volta dal sociologo americano Charles Ragin nel suo libro The comparative Method (Ragin, 1987). La proposta teorica di Ragin, i diversi metodi e le tecniche di ricerca,  nonché gli appositi software che sono stati sviluppati nel tempo, hanno la loro origine nella sua strategia analitica denominata Qualitative Comparative Analysis (QCA). 


Io volevo mettere il possessivo "sua", perché si tratta pur sempre della strategia dell'autore. La mia maestrina, però, me l'aveva tolto, poiché (intuisco), il triplice soggetto tende a lasciar poco chiaro il riferimento del possessivo. Tuttavia, nel paragrafo dovrebbe essere chiaro di chi si parla. Cosa pensate?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Geviert, 

Secondo me, il possessivo non è necessario, comunque non è sbagliato usarlo e di questo passo, si può benissimo anche fare a meno del "loro" in "hanno la loro origine".

Una curiosità: la tua professoressa ti ha lasciato le parole nell'ordine che riporti, cioè "nuovi metodi comparati configurazionali"? Questo perché basandomi sull'ordine normale nella mia lingua madre, che sembra tutti siano d'accordo per riconoscerla quella più vicina all'italiano per sintassi, avrei piuttosto scritto "nuovi metodi configurazionali comparati", nel senso che ad essere comparati capisco che sono i metodi di configurazione.

Ma aspettiamo i madrelingua...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io penso che abbia ragione tu: senza il possessivo (4 "esse", Gevi) non ci sarebbe modo di attribuire la paternità dell'opera _Qualitative Comparative Analysis._

GS


----------



## Geviert

Grazie Giorgio.

Matoupaschat: non ci sono metodi di configurazione (magari altrove), bensì metodi comparati di tipo configurazionale.


----------



## ohbice

Mi ero già quasi arreso ieri, oggi sono disposto ad arrendermi completamente 
Quindi, sulla falsariga di "i software che si sono sviluppati nel tempo" potrei scrivere:
- i libri che si sono scritti nel tempo
- le palazzine che si sono edificate nel tempo
- le canzoni che si sono composte nel tempo
- le automobili che si sono costruite nel tempo
eccetera, senza dover usare necessariamente le formulazioni:
- i libri che sono stati scritti 
- le palazzine che sono state edificate 
- le canzoni che sono state composte 
- le automobili che sono state costruite...

buona giornata a tutti.
p


----------



## matoupaschat

Geviert said:


> Grazie Giorgio.
> 
> Matoupaschat: non ci sono metodi di configurazione (magari altrove), bensì metodi comparati di tipo configurazionale.


Sempre non capisco, avrei pensato piuttosto "metodi comparativi ecc.", ma diciamo che GS l'avrebbe segnalato se ci fosse stato un errore. Dunque scusami, Geviert


----------



## Geviert

Certo, si può utlizzare anche l'aggettivo "comparativi" per riferirsi in generale a qualsiasi comparazione (ad esempio mele e pere), anche in ambito specialistico, ma il metodo "comparato", la ricerca "comparata", riguardano la scienza politica in particolare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah, grazie! Avendo sempre letto metodo comparativo sullo Zingarelli 2013 online, anche per i vari studi scientifici, non ero al corrente di questo particolare. Ma dopo riflessione, è come in francese...
Ciao.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_Ma dopo riflessione, è come in francese..._, lingua che però, caro Matou, temo sia ben lontana dall'essere quella più vicina all'italiano per sintassi. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Se conosci il francese come conosco l'italiano, allora puoi giudicare, caro Giorgio. Altrimenti... 
Purtroppo non ti ho mai visto scrivere in francese, diciamo più di quattro parole.

Un caro saluto.
Matou


----------



## potolina

Ciao a tutti! Allora, le virgole nel thread principale secondo me danno senso alla frase, e questo è un commento.
Come secondo commento direi che il "si" è per rendere impersonale, cioè...non è che i metodi si sono sviluppati da soli, ma nel senso che sono stati sviluppati da "chissa-chì"...
Inoltre volevo aggiungere(e scusatemi profondamente se mi intrometto) che l'Italiano e il Francese sono simili dal punto di vista spesso del suono e del "lessico" (sentendo parlare pugliese spesso e volentieri si sentono parole chiaramente francesi, ma anche questo sarebbe da discutere) nel senso di "vicinanza" delle lingue dal punto di vista istintivo dei parlanti (d'altronde entrambe hanno derivazione latina, per forza sono simili) , ma dal mio modesto punto di vista, avendo studiato un po' di francese, mi sento di essere d'accordo con Giorgio quando dice che sintatticamente le due lingue sono abbastanza differenti... la sintassi e la comunanza di alcuni termini lessicali(o la assonanza di alcune parole, a volte) sono cose diverse... a volte ai bilingue (o a chi parla fluentemente diverse lingue) sembra molto più semplice, ma assicuro che così non è


----------



## matoupaschat

Quando ho preso a studiare l'italiano, la sintassi mi pareva diversa da quella francese, è solo con l'andare avanti nello studio che ho cominciato a pensare che fossero più vicine di quanto (io) non pensassi. Di primo acchito, si è colpiti da una certa sembranza di famiglia, ma piena di tanti tranelli, tra l'altro a livello lessicale, che finisci per respingerla. È solo con gli anni di studio e di pratica che torni verso l'idea della similitudine, per la struttura della frase, il posto delle parole, ecc.
Senno, quale sarebbe la lingua più vicina, secondo voi, all'italiano (mi dispiace, ma senza prendere in considerazione i dialetti, che si potrebbero intendere come vere e proprie lingue, ma questo è un altro discorso)?

PS Il sì usato qui può benissimo essere capito come passivante, credo. Si beve il caffè = il caffè è bevuto.


----------



## olaszinho

Discorso interessante e molto complesso, che non si può sviscerare ed approndire in questo thread. A mio modesto parere, la lingua più simile al francese è il catalano, molto più dell'italiano, ma "purtroppo" negli ultimi decenni è stato fortemente influenzato dal castigliano, per cui conserva una somiglianza fortissima dal punto di vista lessicale, ma meno da quello sintattico. Si potrebbe continuare, ma non penso si possa....


----------



## potolina

Ri-ciao matoupashat! Anch'io ho studiato abbastanza il Francese, e in realtà ( a parte i soliti "falsi amici" che esistono sempre in ogni lingua  ) a livello di somiglianza lessicale ci sono molte cose che ritrovo in Francese ... 
Però sintatticamente, ad esempio, nelle frasi interrogative spesso ci sono locuzioni o l'ordine delle parole è cambiato etc. diversamente dall'Italiano...
Ovviamente le due lingue non sono dissimili, anzi! Sono entrambe lingue latine, quindi è ovvio che le somiglianze siano molto vicine all'infinito!  
Però (e ovviamente è solo una mia opinione da "blasfema"!) soprattutto nelle frasi interrogative vedo che il Francese è meno simile all'Italiano rispetto ad altre lingue... comunque...
La discussione è davvero bella (forse molto affidata alle sensazioni personali spesso, anche se non si dovrebbe) però secondo me siamo un po' OT  
Forse meglio parlarne altrove (oppure ognuno tenersi le proprie opinioni, che poi non è mai sbagliato, visto che spesso sono tutte giuste e alla fine si sta parlando della stessa cosa  )
Baci e abbracci a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Il catalano! Esatto lo dimentico sempre ma con l'aiuto dell'italiano e del francese lo capisco senza difficoltà. La vicinanza tra italiano e francese, l'avevo letta non so più dove, dal pugno di una persona assai autorevole, non so più quale .
Buona notte a voi!
Matou.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Matou,
certamente _non_ conosco il francese come tu conosci l'italiano: lo parlo volentieri, ma sono poco abituato a scriverlo. Un fatto è certo, però — e grammatici e linguisti eccellenti lo hanno sottolineato: la grammatica del francese "detto/parlato" è molto più semplice di quella del francese "scritto". 
Credo comunque che le maggiori somiglianze si trovino fra l'italiano e il castigliano (e naturalmente il catalano). 
Ma si tratta di opinioni — ed esperienze — molto personali, e forse di poco conto.
Un caro saluto.
GS
PS Il fatto che io abbia scritto poche cose in francese è la prova, semmai, del mio timore reverenziale di fronte a una lingua che considero, appunto — al di là di una ovvia vicinanza morfosintattica — irta di difficoltà e tranelli.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio,
- Certo che il francese parlato dal locutore lambda è molto più semplice di quello scritto, specie se dal pugno di uno colto, ma, da quanto posso sentire in TV, succede lo stesso in italiano.
- Per il catalano (il castigliano, non lo capisco), avrai ragione perché la persona autorevole della quale stavo parlando prima, mi ricordo adesso di averla letta in un articolo risalente a un'epoca in cui non era politicamente corretto di prendere in considerazione una lingua "dissidente". Anche le mie opinioni sono molto personali e di poca importanza.
- Avrai capito che quando faccio visita in questa sezione devo per forza... anche forzare il mio registro linguistico allo scopo di essere preso in considerazione e non automaticamente bollato di estraneità .
- M'boh, il francese non mi pare più irto di tranelli per un italiano che l'italiano per un francofono, principio di reciprocità, né più meritevole di timore reverenziale.
Infine, scusami di averti stuzzicato un po', ma  penso di aver notato che è spesso necessario per ottenere una tua reazione .
Buona giornata.
MPC


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, Mat.
Quando si parla di francese parlato/scritto si corre sempre il rischio d'essere fraintesi: con l'aggettivo "parlato/detto" io intendo non il francese "colloquiale" ma esattamente il francese così come lo pronuncia un francese: Esempio, a fronte di sei forme diverse del verbo al presente indicativo, ne esistono soltanto tre nel francese "detto": /parl/, /parlõ/, /parle/.
Similmente, la forma maschile degli aggettivi può farsi derivare — più comodamente — da quella del femminile alla quale è stata tolta la consonante finale. Si tratta d'un procedimento apparentemente rovesciato rispetto alla norma, ma senza dubbio assai fecondo.

Saluti 

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Giorgio, non avevo capito. Comunque per aiutare a capire, in francese il soggetto è (quasi) sempre espresso o ripreso da un pronome, senno, che casino! Esatta la dritta del femminile => maschile, non ci avrei pensato, mi pare normale per un madrelingua a cui tutto venne insegnato a partire dal maschile.
Per favore, non dirmi Mat, ché credo di essere americano (uno mi aveva chiamato così tempo fa e mi c'erano voluti parecchi messaggi per capire), continua piuttosto a chiamarmi Matou.

Un saluto.

Matou


----------

